# Blowing bubbles in the water?



## FuryanGoddess

Anyone else's dog do this? I've caught her a few times doing it. I've NEVER seen a dog blow bubbles in their water before. We've had our fair share of doggies here, but this is a new one. 

She also drinks and then leans down and lets the water run out her nose. She's a strange girl!


----------



## WiscTiger

I had a Bernard mix that would jump into the 1000 gal stock tank and walk along blowing bubbles. He would also lower his head in the water so just his eyes and ears were sticking out.


----------



## SouthernThistle

Gidget (the Pit Bull) will clean her face after she's done eating...in Grimm's water bowl. She'll duck her snout in so that her nose is touching the bottom (under the water,) and the next thing you hear is bubbles on the surface of the water - lol. She ONLY does it after she's done eating


----------



## VectorSketcher

Ha ha, both of those stories are funny! My dogs don't do that but this cracks me up, such personalities they can have.


----------



## DianaB

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI had a Bernard mix that would jump into the 1000 gal stock tank and walk along blowing bubbles. He would also lower his head in the water so just his eyes and ears were sticking out.


What? Did he think he was a hippopotamus? he he


----------



## 3K9Mom

My beagle does this in her kiddie pool all the time.

At the Halloween party at our training school, they had Bobbing for Bones (little biscuit type treats in a kiddie pool). Most of the dogs went for the floating treats, but Meri specifically went for the ones that had sunk to bottom...blowing bubbles all the way. People stopped just to watch her. It was pretty amusing.

My weird little girl.


----------



## Woodreb

I've never seen Caleb do this in the water dish, but he does it in his kiddie pool.


----------



## StGeorgeK9

Ava watches the water run off her nose back into the bowl......not sure why. At the beach she is like a shark, she bites the water as she swims or just leaves her mouth open like she is fishing or something! LOL I do the Jaws theme when at the beach, it's hysterical!


----------



## Max's Mom

Max is 3 months old and we had to move the water bowl to the basement. He runs in and puts his whole head into the water bowl up the his eyes. Also, he digs in his water bowl with his giant feet making a giant mess. I now call drinking slopping. He gets his belly sopping wet.

Sara


----------



## dystopiamachine

Actually, just today I gave my 13 week GSD Spencer a little container of water with ice cubes in it (we were hanging outside) and while trying to grab and play with the cubes, he sticks his nose right to the bottom of the container and blows bubbles. What a clown.


----------



## ChristenHolden

Bella can't get a drink with out blowing bubbles and biteing the water. She will litterly put her WHOLE head in the water. She now has a dang ear infection because of it too. When we take her to the river or in her pool she will walk with her mouth open and skim the water. She cought a stick one time. LoL. You gotta love them Sheps!


----------



## Stosh

Stosh blows bubbles in his kiddie pool, sticks his whole head under, bites the water in his bowl- but the water running out of the nose thing is really odd.


----------



## doggiedad

i've never seen a dog blow bubbles in the water.
i would like to see that.

i have a friend who's Golden would dive
and retrieve rocks that we threw in the creek.


----------



## doggiedad

my last Shep's name was Caleb. 


Woodreb said:


> I've never seen Caleb do this in the water dish, but he does it in his kiddie pool.


----------



## A_selders

*bubbles in water dish*



Woodreb said:


> I've never seen Caleb do this in the water dish, but he does it in his kiddie pool.


My 4 mo old gsd Raya does the same thing, bubbles, nose drain in the bowl, or sometimes she will do it across the kitchen floor. She also swims in her bowl. A question though for all of the experienced owners out there. Whats with picking up the water and food bowls and flinging them(some times empty sometimes full? She has done this since she was about 9wks old. We have the big heavy crock style dishes. Also when she gets her zoomies going she will dive and do the slide for life into her water bowl. She does all of the same stuff in her kiddie pool outside.







[/IMG]


----------



## TerriJ

I have 6 dogs and 5 of them do hot laps around the yard before diving for the garden hose or jumping in their pool. 2 of these are GSDs, 1 S. Husky, 1 Rottweiler and 1 Am.Staff. I have to say that I have never seen Labradors or Goldens act as crazy in the water as our GSDs and Rotti does. It is so funny that our dogs know just how to amuse us and the more we laugh the sillier they get. I am seriously thinking about digging them an inground pool for their use only next year. What a bunch!


----------



## MarcusH

Panzer is a total water dog. We fill up a little kiddie pool on the patio and he will go right in and plop down in the water. He usually proceeds to put his snout under the water, blow bubbles and then try to bite them. Jager...not so much. He puts his feet in and thats it unless it gets real hot then he'll lay down for a bit.


----------



## VegasResident

my 8 week old blew bubbles today...go figure


----------

